
PhoSho – Do Friendship Differently - PhoSho
https://itunes.apple.com/ai/app/phosho-do-friendship-differently/id959065952?mt=8
======
PhoSho
PhoSho lets you share themed moments with friends. Have even more fun with
AutoTake! Turn it on and your friends will have only 5 seconds before a
picture automatically takes from their camera and post for all to see. It’s
like surprising, or catching your friends off guard, and you get an awesome
photo of it! Think of the possibilities….

A themed moment (we call these Sho's) can be a competition, dare, challenge,
or anything you think is worth sharing. Your friends respond with photos
related to your theme. Vote the best photo up and the worst photo down. The
photo with the most votes scores a point! When the timer ticks down to zero
photos disappears.

Pick a preloaded Sho (like the below) or write your own. Control how long
Sho's last by setting the timer, when it hits zero all photos and comments
disappear. Select only the friends you want to include - share with one or
share with many.

A theme can be whatever you’d like! Just a few examples:

Best Beer Chug The Mustache Impersonate Trump Love is… Cutest Girl/Guy On The
Way To Class Stay Classy America Too Much Touching… Awkward Couples… What Are
You Guys Up To?

Fraternities and sororities all around the U.S. are using PhoSho. Be crazy,
spontaneous, or downright weird. Get funky and do friendship differently!

